# Jessica's birth story



## Emmal31 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'll try to keep it as brief as possible with the facts.

I went in on the 25th Jan to be induced was taken straight to the labour ward because I am diabetic they wanted to keep a close eye on me even though I wasn't in labour. I was given two pesarys a couple of hours before lunch time which I was told wouldn't do anything because my cervix?s were posterior and then I was given another two 6 hours later I was told this one wouldn't do anything either. I was then taken up to post natal ward at about 9pm for the night to get some sleep (I wish! )

By 11pm (just after my husband left) I started getting pain which felt like period pain at first it kept getting worse and then I started having proper contractions which were about 20 minutes apart at the start and stayed like that for a couple of hours. Then they started coming ever 10 minutes which is when I asked for pain relief and was given an internal examination I was told I was dilated 2 cm which isn't classed as labour (only when your 4cm your actually in labour apparently).I started feeling really sick so I checked my blood sugar level which was fine I was then sick over the floor so I pressed the call button for some help the woman who came cleaned it up and then left me to it without saying how are your blood sugars or anything. I overheard her being asked what bed it was who'd been sick she said number 14 and then the other lady said well she's diabetic did you check to see if her levels were okay. Anyway the other lady came in and checked to make sure I was okay and that I didn't need anything she said I can always go and get you some toast to keep you going until breakfast. Obviously eating was the last thing I wanted to do at that time so I had a bit of orange juice. Then 10 minutes later I was sick again this time into a cardboard dish they'd given me, the same lady was walking past and heard me be sick so she said I think we should give you an anti sickness injection because otherwise you'll be hypoing soon as well as being in labour which wouldn't have been fun. 

The pain was getting unbearable and the pain relief didn't do anything, the contractions were a couple of minutes apart by this time so I asked for something else and was given gas and air which helped quite a lot when I first started using it. Then it was just starting to take the edge off slightly I was then moved down to the labour ward again at about 10am so I had been up since 6am the morning before! I was strapped up to a heartbeat monitor for half an hour when I got down to the labour ward. 

I had some breakfast and shortly after that I was given another internal examination and was told I was still only 3cm dilated which really annoyed me because it was taking so long and then I felt my waters break. Shortly after that Jessica's heartbeat started dropping so they put a sliding scale in and I was told to lie on my side to try and help her heartbeat to steady a little. I was then sick a couple of times again whilst still trying to use the gas and air almost constantly because the pain was so bad. The consultant came in at this point and said if her heartbeat doesn't come up soon that I would be taken into theatre for an emergency c section because they had to get her out soon. I was still only 3cm dilated at this time so she wasn't near to coming naturally! Jessica's heartbeat was getting worse so they made the decision that I needed a c section straight away so I was taken into theatre. My husband had to stay outside whilst they did the spinal block which took 20 goes which felt like a lifetime without gas and air I was screaming I was in so much pain from the contractions which were every few seconds and the needle being poked into my spine. I was so relieved when they finally managed to do it and I quickly lost the feeling in my legs and tummy most of all. It felt like seconds later that Jessica was lifted out and started crying immediately which was a relief after being told her heartbeat was dropping. She was given a bit of oxygen and then Chris cut the cord then a couple of minutes later after not even seeing her she was taken away to the neo natal unit she had a temperature and her blood sugar?s were under 2.5 so she was put on a sliding scale straight away. I was stitched up and then taken upstairs I couldn?t go to see Jessica for 7 hours because the anaesthetic had to wear off but I was given a wash in the meantime and some food and then they took me down in a wheelchair to see her. She had three drips in sliding scale, antibiotics and glucose drip. Two days later she was allowed to come upstairs to me. I stayed in five days in total because of the heart murmur as well as Jessica?s blood sugars so you can imagine how relieved I was when I came home.

Hope you enjoyed reading Jessica?s birth story.
Emma x


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW Emma thank you so much for sharing one amazing day with us all , after reading admins birth story and yours it is just incredible all the ups and downs that can happen up to the actual birth of the baby.I bet when you got homr you where so pleased you where able to start the incridible journey of motherhood. 

XX


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Emma
Thanks for sharing your birth story with us all what a rollercoaster of a few days. Glad that your all home safely


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm glad I'm a man But much more glad that you and Jessica are now at home together! Thank you for the story Emma.


----------



## allisonb (Feb 11, 2010)

Blimey Emma, this has given me goose bumps!  I'm so glad things were all good in the end and Jessica and you are both well.  I can't imagine how difficult it was not being able to see her for 7 hours.

Thank you so much for sharing this special time with us xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Feb 11, 2010)

Emma - thanks for sharing this with us, you had one hell of a day.  I can't believe you did not see her for so long, that is absolutely awful.  Glad you are both doing well now


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks For The Story And Try To Remember Only The Good Bits Bye Daniela


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, Thank You Emma! My friend gave birth on the 6th Feb and I was her birthing partner - almost put me off having kids!! I hope you are both ok now and settled =)


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 15, 2010)

Your all very welcome, yes I'll try and remember only the good bits daniela xx


----------

